# Vegas one year old!



## xsaysayx (Feb 14, 2010)

Vegas is 12 months now, and is going to enter UKC shows soon. Hoping to get opinions on him and well.. have him critiqued.
Also want to show him in AKC... opinions on how he would do? A friend of mine who shows straight AM lines said she thinks he could get a CH with enough showing but wouldn't do well in an AM specialty. Opinions?
Thanks!


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Very handsome boy you have there


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I like his head! 

He seems balanced, not very angulated either front or rear, and a lot of people do like less angulation. 

He looks in good condition and he is young. You might want to help him build his neck and shoulders up a little, he seems a little narrow there, but I can be all wet. 

Overall, he looks like a very nice dog. Good luck showing him, and it will be very interesting to see how he fills out over the next year.


----------



## xsaysayx (Feb 14, 2010)

selzer said:


> I like his head!
> 
> He seems balanced, not very angulated either front or rear, and a lot of people do like less angulation.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I love his head, too. It's very defined.

How would you recommend I build his muscle? I am way too paranoid about putting too much strain on his hips and elbows even though I know he comes from a long line of healthy dogs, so I'm not sure how to build muscle on him until he's done growing!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday handsome, I'll leave the critique to others that know what they are doing.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I don't know. A friend of mine who has a number of dogs, has bowling balls as their favorite toys. They carry them around by the holes. That's nuts, but I saw them doing that. 

Another friend has a pup of mine, and he tires him out with a tire. A truck tire I think, but it might have been a car tire. The dog carries it around. But this is totally play, it is not a forced exercise at all. I wouldn't have the dog pulling weights or anything like that.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

You've gotten the same show advice that I did for my girl who is now sixteen months old. We are showing in all breed AKC and UKC shows and Sabra just finished her UKC championship on Saturday (last weekend) and then followed this by going Reserve Best In Show the following day (Sunday)!!!. UKC is fun and a great place to start your dog. Sabra is shown by a handler for her AKC entries and we are going to do all breed shows rather than the Specialty shows because she has nice angulation, but is not extreme. 

Congratulations on your interest in conformation!!


----------

